# Friday Night Electric Club Race 5-20-11



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Its time for our Friday Night Club Race. We will be starting @ 7:30. Entry Fee is $15 for your 1st Class, $10 for each additional. We will be running 2 Quals and the Mains. Hope to see a good crowd!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm there dude.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I think I can make this on. woo hoo!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm SO there!


----------



## eflore (Apr 20, 2011)

will ya have a novice class for 2wd buggy and 4x4 short course?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Probably not, but come out and run anyway! I'm sure you can get put somewhere that will be appropriate.

If someone has some 2s lipos they would be willing to let me run for the night, I'll be in for some mod truck!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

im there 2w and 4w buggy


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Hell yea im ready for some Redemption after sat..lol
Im in for 2&4 wheel.


----------



## mdwalsh (May 11, 2011)

im in for 2wd buggy

Matt


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Big Phil said:


> Hell yea im ready for some Redemption after sat..lol
> Im in for 2&4 wheel.


Might wanna read the Tekin manual before Friday too ha ha ha.


----------



## CJspeed (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm in for 2wd, 4wd, and SC! Yeah, all three!


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

I will be running my 2wd..


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

I might make it out..


----------



## jehrlh21535 (Nov 10, 2009)

I am planning on 1/10 2wd buggy, 4x4 SC, 1/8 buggy, 1/8 truggy (maybe...only had two truggies show up last time).

20% probability of running all 4. :spineyes:


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Like to come out been so long sense I'v raced need to be in novice class SC4x4 going to be all over the track !!!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Big Jerry back in action!?!?!?!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Bigj said:


> Like to come out been so long sense I'v raced need to be in novice class SC4x4 going to be all over the track !!!!!


I thought that was a novice class..

J/k haha


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Come on Friday!!


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

I need driving lessons


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Time to race yet?? lol


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

lots of good racing last night! congrats to phil for the 4w win, i got somethin for ya saturday, calipers were not cuttin it at that track!! the new layout is pretty awesome, the "bowl" is crazy fast


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Was a great race. The track is awesome and the race announcer, well..let's just say the track was awesome.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh goodie we have a volunteer to call the next race! Thank you Guff.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Jeremy Cupps said:


> Oh goodie we have a volunteer to call the next race! Thank you Guff.


Anytime


----------



## ProBroAndy (May 2, 2011)

the pics look awesome!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

what were the ranges on lap times for this new layout?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

jasonwipf said:


> what were the ranges on lap times for this new layout?


Low 30's

I think Smiley hit a 31.xx as his best? (Which I couldn't come close to)


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Saturday night me and Smiley were hitting low 30 sec laps, with our nitro cars.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Cool, I was doing 32-35s on monday. I just wanted to know my room for improvement. is that layout going to be the same till HARC?


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

2wd Buggy fast lap is 32.0


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i went 31.4 with 4w buggy in practice before the dust went away once it went away my tires were **** (calipers is all i had for fronts and some hard crappy panthers in the rear). GEEEEESH smiley 32 flat is insane for 2w! PUNK!! hey J why was the 4w buggy main only 6minutes?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Smiley, we need to see verifiable evidence of this so called 32s.


Smiley, what tires you running at Mike's? Are you running the HB 10th scales tires, have you tried them out?


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

I ran 2 pcks yesterday morning, 2 this morning. Consistant low 33's, and a bunch of 32's. I did 3-4 32.0's. The 22 is so consistant and smooth. I have been running M3 Scrubs Front and If its grooved, M3 Suburb 2.0's or Losi Red BK Bars. If its loose like last friday was, M3 Holeshot 2.0's. I have not tried any of the HB's yet. They are sending me some to try though.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I picked up some pink Megabites, I think they are called that put the AKA foam in em and they seem nice. I probably pick up 2 sets of the Rebars from AKA next month and check them out. One for the 22 and one for the 44. Tires.....gotta have them...lol.

Planning on running up there more often too.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Holeshots were money on my 22 & B44.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

The Megabites I have are similar to the holeshots, I have the HSs for the 44 so good to know....lol.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I told y'all Smiley was bad fast with 2wd. I have a plan though. I'm going to coax K. L. out of retirement LOL. If we could get him, Smiley, David, and Cristian on the track at the same time it would be fun to watch. Anybody know if the Redstick guys still run 1/10 occasionally? I know a lot of them started running nitro after Redstick closed. Could have a heckuva good electric race at Mike's if we could get some of those guys out.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I think I need to get a lot more practice hours in.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

kstoracing said:


> I think I need to get a lot more practice hours in.


LOL. You notice how nearly all of the really fast guys are single and don't have kids? And the fast guys that are married and/or have kids were into RC and were fast before they ever got married ha ha ha.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, I picked up on that a little while ago. We have more uses for our fingers than some of the others...lol.

Wife asks why are you divorcing me? I hate for the reply to be...I am sorry babe but, I just need more time for RC'ing.


Hell, I get looked at funny sometimes for just saying I was "thinking" about racing next weekend...lol. Two weekends in a row...good luck with that...lol.


----------



## collidb (Dec 31, 2009)

kstoracing said:


> I think I need to get a lot more practice hours in.


This is an under statement!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

kstoracing said:


> Yeah, I picked up on that a little while ago. We have more uses for our fingers than some of the others...lol.
> 
> Wife asks why are you divorcing me? I hate for the reply to be...I am sorry babe but, I just need more time for RC'ing.
> 
> Hell, I get looked at funny sometimes for just saying I was "thinking" about racing next weekend...lol. Two weekends in a row...good luck with that...lol.


Tip of the iceberg. Wait till your precious bundles of joy get a little older and start getting into stuff. That's where probably 75% of my weekend times goes. It's fun, and you need to be there for your kids, but man it's tough to get a race in sometimes. And forget about practice LOL. And then, when you finally have a free weekend, and you decided to go race instead of doing yard work, changing the oil in the car, fixing that leaky faucet, etc. THAT'S when you start getting the sideways looks from your S.O. hwell:


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, kinda looking forward to those practice days and the challenges to be wagered on.lol


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah, you pretty much got it right with the married with kids thing Chris. I used to hear you talk about softball and think "man I'll never get to race again when my kid gets older!" My son just started baseball all-star practice a week ago and I'm excited because this team actually has a chance to win district and go to state, there is a lot of talent on the team. I may not get to race anymore but I wouldn't change it for the world because I'm having a blast being a dad. Plus me and the wife play co-ed softball on Sundays, which is a lot of fun. Baseball/softball has become my new hobby and it takes up a lot of my time. If I race again it will be quite awhile, I don't even have time to mow the yard! I think Smiley would run circles around me anyway, I'm not like David Joor, super fast after not racing for a long time. It would be fun to try though!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

HA ha ha, there he is. You ever want to run on a Friday night, let me know and you can run my B4. School year is almost over so I should be able to get up there occasionally. Hope your son's team does well.


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

I work overnight / married w/kids as well ! Trying to realy get into this hobby/sport can be difficult. Is Mike's going to extend the oporating hours for the summer months, better yet it would be awsome with it getting to the hotter months to have the track open OVERNIGHT !


----------

